# Willing to try Something



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm curious about this whole roleplay thing so I'd like to try something. No bloody clue of _what _specifically, but probably something modern. Would have to figure out the details on Discord

Not interested in any erotic shit though.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 20, 2017)

OwO, what's this?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 21, 2017)

Well, I'm interested, details are in my signature, add me whenever you have the time.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 21, 2017)

I think we should make a RP based on your avatar, that should be interesting.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

Never RPed before, but I'm willing to try it out.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 21, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> Never RPed before, but I'm willing to try it out.


Ditto!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 21, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> Never RPed before, but I'm willing to try it out.


There's different levels of role play, theirs something for about everyone
Roleplaying can be really fun it's just finding the right person or group of people.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 22, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> Never RPed before, but I'm willing to try it out.





MsRavage said:


> Ditto!


Same here, but i'm worried i'd be bad at it


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> Never RPed before, but I'm willing to try it out.





MsRavage said:


> Ditto!





Tecwyn said:


> Same here, but i'm worried i'd be bad at it



People liken it to D&D so I'd be willing to give something a shot

Discord is @A Golden Eagle#9654


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 22, 2017)

Fuck it. Might as well jump into it too.

You already have my Discord, though I am hitting the sack.


----------

